# What to do with new punchbag



## young_thai (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey all
I recently just bought a new punch bag, and im wondering some excercises i can practice on it.
Perferly muay thai 
but anything will help alot 
thanksss


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 20, 2007)

maybe try:

jab, punch, right leg kick

left leg kick, jab, punch

jab, punch, left hook, left leg kick (switch)

try using your punches (jab, punch, hooks, uppercuts) and using your turning or leg kicks to keep the bag in front of you

just a couple to get you started, hope that helps, good luck!!!


----------



## MattJ (Jul 20, 2007)

There are some good links here. Too lazy to copy all the links  in it. Mods, please delete if this is against the rules:

http://www.fightingarts.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=15881687&an=0&page=3#Post15881687


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2007)

tntma12 said:


> maybe try:
> 
> jab, punch, right leg kick
> 
> ...


 

This is a good start


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 20, 2007)

Get the Bas Rutten Thai workout CD, very good. The MMA one is good too, we use it as a warm up sometimes.


----------



## Tabris (Aug 28, 2007)

As my master used to say "Just Hit It.. Faster... Harder.. Aim! HIT IT!!!" :mst:

lol :ultracool


----------



## onibaku (Aug 29, 2007)

practice jabs. 20 each arm. then straight punch 30 times. 20 continuous roundhouse kicks. 20 continuous body kicks. 10 side kicks. then do it again but don't overdo it. do this everyday and you should do it faster everyday. then you can advance to spinning kicks and jumping kicks


----------



## RED (Aug 29, 2007)

I tied an old belt around mine at the same height as my belt. I also put targets on mine. Also if you haven't already got a spring, get one it takes alot of "jarring" out of the house. Get a pair of gloves or wrap your hands you will need it. I have an old canvas type Evelast. I use the gloves for it will tear u0p your knuckles big time. I also put "zip" ties around the hooks to keep it from bouncing off the chains. 
You probably already know to keep your wrist straight. 

I start with 100 punches as a warm up and then I do 10 of each type of kick, left and right. I also do some hand work in between kicks. Then I do some combinations. I usually work out on the bag 45mins- hour a day.

Have fun and like it was already stated hit hard and fast, then increase it.


----------



## crushing (Aug 29, 2007)

This podcast by Iain Abernethy has some pretty good ideas for bag work:  http://blog.iainabernethy.com/?p=67


----------

